# Zotac GeForce GTX 1650 Super



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2019)

Zotac's GTX 1650 Super Twin Fan is only 16 cm long, which makes it a great choice for an SFF system or media PC. The card still offers plenty of gaming performance, exceeding the Radeon RX 580. Overclocking potential is outstanding; we managed to unlock over 10% in additional real-life performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rowsol (Nov 22, 2019)

That is one sad heatsink.


----------



## Darksword (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2019)

Such a low effort cooler - It almost smells like they repurposed it from another card cuz it was the cheapest thing for them to do.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 24, 2019)

that green thermalpad really annoying thick and personally i doubt it will give nice heat transfer to heatsink


----------

